# What are you prepping for?



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

As stated in the title, what are you prepping for? I wasn't able to fit all of the possibilities on the poll, so if you are prepping for something else, just post it in the comment section and explain, this goes for the others as well. Personally, I am prepping for a global pandemic, I feel that this is the most unpredictable, and therefore must be prepped for accordingly. The great thing about prepping though, is that no matter what you are prepping for, all of the supplies for each are the same for the most part, the only difference is with a few specialty items, but I just wanted to get an idea of what you all are prepping for just out of curiosity.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm prepping for Financial crash of Government,social unrest,peak oil,and to take care of My family in any emergency.I guess I've always been this way though.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not prepping for anything in particular. I just want to make sure I can provide for my family if I have to. If I had to pick one, I think economic collapse, or other (job loss, medical emergency, car accident) are the most likely things to happen, at least in my part of the country.


----------



## lyz.grace (Nov 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not really prepping, I just like guns and hoarding ^_~


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

At this point in the polling, I see that no one is prepping for the Yosemite Super Volcano, any reason behind this? I know that the chances of it blowing up in our lifetime aren't that high, but volcanic eruptions can be pretty unpredictable so it certainly is possible. I know that a super quake in L.A. is supposed to happen soon, I think it's ten years overdue if I remember correctly, that wouldn't affect the nation as a whole as bad as a super volcano eruption, but it certainly would cause a lot of problems for that part of the country, as well as the rest of us in one way or the other. Also, I guess a foreign invasion is pretty unrealistic for the most part, although it wouldn't be that farfetched for a country to EMP us and simply let us destroy ourselves with the loss of the power grid, that would certainly spell the end of civilized society for obvious reasons.


----------



## glhadiator (Nov 9, 2012)

Survive the initial event, evaluate and then bug out if required. My plan would work for almost all of your choices in the poll. And we have already been invaded.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with you that the most important part is to survive the initial event, whatever it may be. I would also add that you need to survive the mass of panic stricken people moving about like chickens with their heads cut off, they are the ones who will kill you or your family because they weren't properly prepared when you were. That is why preppers are going to be the ones who survive these disasters.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I think an EM pulse from a massive solar flare is probably the likeliest thing that'll clobber us, blowing out the national power grid and shorting out electronics in TV's, radios and car ignitions etc, plenty of smaller flares have hit earth over the past 100 years causing minor damage, but I'm talking about a future huge 'Big Daddy' flare.
The grid will be fixed eventually, and we'll be able to buy new TV's and stuff and get back to normal but the big question is how soon. 
We could be without electricity for a couple of weeks, and there might also be food supply disruption to the shops.
The basic 4 essentials to prep with are therefore *Food/Water/Light/Radio*.
The radio is vital for listening to news broadcasts and will have been EM-proofed by wrapping it in a plastic bag and kitchen foil like mine below, remove batteries first.
(the plastic bag keeps the foil from touching the radio)-


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Well living out of the Hurricane areas now with small chance of major long term weather problems lasting more than a few months. So I guess now it would be a total financial collapse and all the social upheaval that would bring with it, would be my choice.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Not Crazy Yet said:


> At this point in the polling, I see that no one is prepping for the Yosemite Super Volcano, any reason behind this? I know that the chances of it blowing up in our lifetime aren't that high, but volcanic eruptions can be pretty unpredictable so it certainly is possible. I know that a super quake in L.A. is supposed to happen soon, I think it's ten years overdue if I remember correctly, that wouldn't affect the nation as a whole as bad as a super volcano eruption, but it certainly would cause a lot of problems for that part of the country, as well as the rest of us in one way or the other. Also, I guess a foreign invasion is pretty unrealistic for the most part, although it wouldn't be that farfetched for a country to EMP us and simply let us destroy ourselves with the loss of the power grid, that would certainly spell the end of civilized society for obvious reasons.


I would be but living in the upper part of the country if it happens it will be stay where we are and survive till the air clears if possible. Another problem is a rather large volcano off the cost of Africa that is due to go off breaking the island in half. Now that will take out the western cost of Africa in about 14 seconds and the east cost of this continent in about 2 days. It is estimated that everything under 320 meters will be gone which is most of the US to Appalachians mountain range. If you are in Florida be prepared to surf to Mexico.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't prep for one thing--I believe in being prepared for a multitude of scenarios. That's why I checked "other".


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Blizzards, tornadoes, social unrest.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well since my wife and I have already had our own economic collapse, we try to prepare for anything other than normal. If you have food and water you live, if you have guns and ammo you can hunt. Anything else will make your life worth living. We live in a pretty good place, although there was a earthquake Saturday. There are sometimes tornados and floods here, we just don't want to get caught with our pants down. If there were to be a major problem like Katrina or Sandy I really don't think we can count on the Gov.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I think an EM pulse from a massive solar flare is probably the likeliest thing that'll clobber us


I completely agree, the loss of the power grid, no matter how it happens, is what will destroy any country. Once you have no power, you have no electricity obviously, but this would mean no food, transportation, public works, shipping, heating...etc. And in today's society where everything runs on electricity, there would be no way to control the social collapse that would occur with it. There would be looting and murdering on an unprecedented scale, governments would collapse, and the entire country would destroy itself from within. I love talking about the loss of the power grid and the negative affects of it, if anyone is also interested I can make a thread for it where we can discuss theories of how it would happen and go in more detail about every aspect of what life would be like with a loss of the power grid, if anyone is interested let me know. We could have some very interesting discussions I'm sure.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

sargedog said:


> we just don't want to get caught with our pants down. If there were to be a major problem like Katrina or Sandy I really don't think we can count on the Gov.


Very well said, I completely agree. People need to be more self sufficient, that is the key to survival in any scenario.


----------



## Badguybuster (Nov 12, 2012)

I chose economic collapse since we are currently faced with it but several of those options are on my mind


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Because it just seems unwise to not be prepared.
I dont know why or when but it wasnt all that long ago I looked around me one day and all I could think was F**K. Weve become as helpless as little babies. People now arent like they were before and its getting worse all the time. The latest generations dont know squat beyond their i phones and instant txt messengers. I think thats when it became clear that I dont want to end up like that... I want to learn and be capable and I want to pass that on too my own children and grandchildren someday. I now have a growing fear (a healthy fear) becoming like the rest of the sheeple.
I dont know how or even if the S will HTF in my lifetime but I take a prep attitude towards everything in life.
On the other hand I do have this feeling deep in my bones that there is something big coming. Im not terribly worried because you can do what you can do and thats all you can do. My money is on pandemic on a massive scale. From the scientific side I would say that our species is almost due for a natural culling of some sort. My next guess would be economic collapse. I think where I am in Canada is fairly safe on its own economically speaking but we are also very tied to the USA. So if the American economy goes into the drink I think were going along fo r the ride.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Not Crazy Yet said:


> I completely agree, the loss of the power grid, no matter how it happens, is what will destroy any country. Once you have no power, you have no electricity obviously, but this would mean no food, transportation, public works, shipping, heating...etc. And in today's society where everything runs on electricity, there would be no way to control the social collapse that would occur with it. There would be looting and murdering on an unprecedented scale, governments would collapse, and the entire country would destroy itself from within. I love talking about the loss of the power grid and the negative affects of it, if anyone is also interested I can make a thread for it where we can discuss theories of how it would happen and go in more detail about every aspect of what life would be like with a loss of the power grid, if anyone is interested let me know. We could have some very interesting discussions I'm sure.


I couldn't agree more. Loss the power as we did in Andrew for 5 months for some and 4 for the lucky ones with it goes water in some cases as it did in the Homestead FL area. Cell phone service and well as most land line service was also gone for about 8 months on the cell phone. Gasoline becomes a no get regardless if the stations have it since the pumps don't work nor does ATM or banks. Medical attention is erratic at best and forget police and fire departments they are in the same boat as everyone else. Roads are impassible and those that are street lights don't work. It took 2 weeks before the National Guard showed up with a month passing before FEMA, Red Cross and other organizations could get in. The first food and water came in by truck for who knows who but think it was donated as it sure didn't come from any organization we heard of that normally would be on the scene with in a reasonable amount of time (a week at most). Since then my wife and I decided to change our style of living all together and stay prepared as best as we could regardless of what might cause it. We did manage to salvage a propane stove and some can goods from our total destroyed home but little else. Between what we had and one of my sons who lived very near me we managed to get by for 2 weeks on the can goods and water on hand. Luckily he was a doctor and could tend to my badly damaged neck due to the roof coming down on me. A month later I final got 10 miles away to a hospital for an MRI and treatment.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

joec said:


> I couldn't agree more. Loss the power as we did in Andrew for 5 months for some and 4 for the lucky ones with it goes water in some cases as it did in the Homestead FL area. Cell phone service and well as most land line service was also gone for about 8 months on the cell phone. Gasoline becomes a no get regardless if the stations have it since the pumps don't work nor does ATM or banks. Medical attention is erratic at best and forget police and fire departments they are in the same boat as everyone else. Roads are impassible and those that are street lights don't work. It took 2 weeks before the National Guard showed up with a month passing before FEMA, Red Cross and other organizations could get in. The first food and water came in by truck for who knows who but think it was donated as it sure didn't come from any organization we heard of that normally would be on the scene with in a reasonable amount of time (a week at most). Since then my wife and I decided to change our style of living all together and stay prepared as best as we could regardless of what might cause it. We did manage to salvage a propane stove and some can goods from our total destroyed home but little else. Between what we had and one of my sons who lived very near me we managed to get by for 2 weeks on the can goods and water on hand. Luckily he was a doctor and could tend to my badly damaged neck due to the roof coming down on me. A month later I final got 10 miles away to a hospital for an MRI and treatment.


That's an amazing story and a perfect example of how prepping and survival knowledge can save your life. I am glad you're OK and from your story you are a very mentally strong person. The scary part is, in your situation as well as during Katrina and other natural disasters, if that were to happen to the entire nation, we would be done for. On a small scale it can be isolated, controlled, and fixed. But that is only because there are other parts of the country that are fine and can afford to send resources to the affected areas. However, if everyone is in the same boat, then what ends up happening is no one can spare supplies, so they either wait for the government to come and save them (which if it happens to the entire country wouldn't be a possibility anyway) or you can be prepared and prepare for the worst so that when something bad does occur you are able to survive and protect your loved ones, that is why I love prepping.


----------



## Big Grunt (Nov 13, 2012)

While many of those things are possible, I have always prepared for anything. Many preps are multi-use and will crossover into most any scenario.


----------



## BoneHead (Nov 8, 2012)

my biggest concern is social unrest. I figure it will either be political as in civil war or it will be economic collapse that puts people in a bad spot and it leads to rioting and looting. maybe the have nots rising up to "eat the rich" in an angry "99% occupy" movement.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

BoneHead said:


> my biggest concern is social unrest. I figure it will either be political as in civil war or it will be economic collapse that puts people in a bad spot and it leads to rioting and looting. maybe the have nots rising up to "eat the rich" in an angry "99% occupy" movement.


Yeah I agree, civil unrest in my opinion won't be what causes the collapse, because no one will get to that point unless something really catastrophic happens, like a loss of the power grid, economic collapse...etc. So the civil unrest that will come about as a result, will be the reason it doesn't get fixed. They will make things worse, and will be responsible for the entire society collapsing. The only people who will be calm and collected are preppers, because we will have food, water, transportation, a safe place to lay low for a while, and the knowledge that no matter how bad things get, we know how to not just survive, but to thrive.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I prep for the inevitable... whatever that may be, because it's.... inevitable!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I think a lot of these are good things to prep for. However, I am prepping mostly for a economic collapse or another great depression. I think it will come sooner then we know it with all the people we have running this world, so just being prepared is all we can do.


-WVT


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Economic collapse, which in turn brings social unrest, looting, etc. 

Out of all the possible scenarios, this is not only the most plausible, it is inevitable.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I voted economic collapse as I think to one degree or another we will most likely experience it before a number of other possibilities. Look at Argentina in 2001, Greece today. Far fetched? I think not. But then again if you live in Tornado Ally then that might be a higher probability. If you live on the coast then a Hurricane might be a higher probability.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I voted economic collapse as I think to one degree or another we will most likely experience it before a number of other possibilities. Look at Argentina in 2001, Greece today. Far fetched? I think not. But then again if you live in Tornado Ally then that might be a higher probability. If you live on the coast then a Hurricane might be a higher probability.


That's a good point that depending on where you live in the country your necessity to prep for certain disasters will vary. However I do agree with you about the severity of an economic collapse, and the scary thing about that is it will affect everyone no matter where they live.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You asked earlier about a super volcano. According to scientific studies, the odds of this are pretty low. Magma in Yellowstone is actually receding.

Mine are and not necessarily in this order: 

1. EMP Mahmoud Ahmadinejad in a UN address stated he would to this to the US to bring us down. Many people believe he is full of S*** but he is behind many terrorist groups supplying them with financial aide, training and weapons. The missiles fired from Gaza were Iranian. Since I have about reached geezer status there is little I can do. I have a laptop and extra ham gear in a safe and portable power to run them.

2. Economic collapse. We are on the verge of this right now. The gov is promoting class warfare as we speak. A couple of simultaneous major terrorists attacks could trigger this also. Could the financial problems overseas add to this? Most likely.

I only voted for 2 but the 3rd would be a tornado. My area is prone to them although by the grace of God, they have missed us by 1+ miles. Usually it has be over 10 miles but a couple of years ago we had one touch down just over a mile from here. I volunteer for skywarn and heard it as it happened.


----------



## DonP. (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not preparing for any one thing in particular. But there is one thing on my mind more than the others. Something I dont see mentioned here.

A solar flare. Or some type of solar event. Something like the one of 1859. If a Carrington Solar Flare event happened today it is said the effect would shut down all or most power plants on earth, damage or destroy permanently all satellites that were turned on in orbit, end most magnetic memory on most computers and computer systems and networks on earth.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

I consider myself a mild prepper. with that said im prepping for long term power outages mostly and like someone already said the rest kind of goes hand in hand. I want to start a group with my neighbors. But I dont know any of them(just moved recently). I/we live in farm country. So any ideas to get my group started without looking crazy would be much appreciated.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> without looking crazy


That would be the hard part  I would suggest getting yourself situated first, then expand out to neighbors. If you already feel confident in where you are as far as prepping goes, I would go now, just don't present yourself like you're preparing for the world to end, just tell them that you are preparing for NATURAL disasters, this way you don't seem crazy, just aware of being prepared for any situation. Then you can slowly warm them to the idea of prepping for other things like an economic collapse, EMP...etc. Unless they're already preppers, then you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

i was prepping for the end of twinkies

they died on my birthday 

Rest in peace twinkie 11-16-2012


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I prep based on my life's philosophy: "Hope for the best and prepare for the worst!"


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> I prep based on my life's philosophy: "Hope for the best and prepare for the worst!"


Agreed.


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

I refer to the generic apocalyptic event for which I am preparing, "Obama's 3rd term". I refers to any disaster that could cause at least nationwide disruption. There is little difference at my level if the world economy collapses or the government seizes all financial interst, or a small pox epidemic or a world wide oil shortage. The effects of no available food, water or provisions will be common to all. The need to protect provisions will not change. When I call the world wide disaster, "Obama's 3rd term", it has nothing to do with who the president is. Believe it or not Obama could die tomorrow, even natural causes, and at some point disaster will still happen. Other than the ambigous, though very alarming account in the Bible, I could not tell you what the disaster will be, but, when disaster finds us asleep, it will fall on us. It could be political upset, economic collapse or natural disaster, it makes little difference.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Interesting poll! I'm not really too sure what I am prepping for just yet. So I suppose I'm prepping for anything really haha


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will be alert for events signaling time to get out of town. We don't and will not ever live in the city. No need to BO we will lock down here . No madder a few big cities burn and it is over or long term City after city it will not effect us. Our people lived here with out electric and government for a long time we will do it again if need be. The only issue is security keeping what is ours. Got that covered a large enough group of skilled people but small enough to support. If need be we can expand 50% larger than planned. Once we lock down no one will get close enough to be a threat to the core just will not be allowed. Everyone in our group has ties to each other . They are either blood or have served and spilled it together.
The question of how far they will go to defend their own has been answered. All bring skill that will be needed if it goes long term. The age spread will cover us into another generation. This is not a game .
I have no idea what the mass in the city will do. I wish them luck and hope they have a Bo plan and a place to go. If we re lucky a few weeks of cites burning stuff like the Watts riots and Day of rage. But if not we are ready for the long haul.
We are not nuts cases we have seen countries fall apart quickly we were in a couple, when the checks stop coming . When the debit card will not longer buy food at the piggly wiggly it is going to get nasty. There is a large part of this country that has never had to depend on their own efforts . They are 2-3 generation into taking others stuff in exchange for peace . We are running out of stuff to redistribute .
Even if the government was able to do like in third world countries and drop 50 lb bags of corn an wheat off, few would know what to do with out of have away to do anything with it.
Being ready does not mean we hold out no hope, we pray everyday this country wakes up. But if it comes we have been ready for a long time.
Long rant but I hope those on the fence read it and figure out they need to do something there will be no bail out no magic TV show hero to make it all better it will be real.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> ..I have no idea what the mass in the city will do...


We'll eat each other..
As for those groups lucky enough to be out in the country, their priorities will be WATER and FOOD in that order, so in a long-term disaster they better make darn sure they've got enough of both to supply their WHOLE group.
If they're near a river or lake, drinking water should be no problem, but if the land can't provide enough crops and game to feed them all, they'll end up eating each other too!
(Early Brit colonists in America often nearly starved because even though their groups contained farmers, carpenters, hunters with guns etc, they couldn't make the land provide enough food) 
A 'Lone Wolf Survivor' on the other hand would have only himself to feed, I like to think that'll be me in that tent (below) at the end of the world after cycling out of the city and setting up camp near fresh water teeming with fish, and near woods teeming with game..


----------

